# 12 week test cycle results on a newby



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Ok I know it's frowned upon that a relative newby use AAS but I did... half way through I started regretting it but now... not at all. I trained well and ate well on the whole however I had a few off days as we all do. Pictures are before and after 12 weeks test cyp (500mg) and 4 weeks of dbol (30mg). Gained roughly a stone but seemed to lose some fat along the way which I'm happy about


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You could have easily made those gains completely natural but if you are happy then that's all that matters, worry not what others think.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

You learn as you go mate and I'm aware I could have made the same gains in the same time but that's all part of the learning curve. I'm 6 month in but learning by the day


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> You learn as you go mate and I'm aware I could have made the same gains in the same time but that's all part of the learning curve. I'm 6 month in but learning by the day


 No one knows it all that's for sure mate.

Do you have any pct meds to use to try and return your natural hormones to normal?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Yeah I start nolva/clomid next weekend (oh the joys)


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Yeah I start nolva/clomid next weekend (oh the joys)


 Personally i would wait a total of 3 weeks to make sure levels are low enough to get things going again. Don't worry about the clomid chances are you will feel fine in fact you will feel much better than without it that's for sure! Only some people feel crappy on it.... Just don't do any thing silly like taking 300mg on the first day.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Next weekend will be 3 weeks after my last jab mate. The depression from the clomid worries me slightly but I'll play that by ear...


----------



## mark4013 (Jun 9, 2011)

There's no way you'd make the kinds of gains in 6 months without the gear, that's a years progress natty at least. Assuming you kept the majority of gains afterwards then I'd say you did the right thing. You definitely seemed to be clued up on what you were doing when you did it, and that's the main issue with new guy's using gear.

You'r look 1000X better than you did when you first started.

Amazing..


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like you used Melanotan too


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

mark4013 said:


> There's no way you'd make the kinds of gains in 6 months without the gear, that's a years progress natty at least. Assuming you kept the majority of gains afterwards then I'd say you did the right thing. You definitely seemed to be clued up on what you were doing when you did it, and that's the main issue with new guy's using gear.
> 
> You'r look 1000X better than you did when you first started.
> 
> Amazing..


yeah he looks better but if you cant make the gains he's made there in 6 moon natty....

OP, hope your pct goes well for you and keep the intensity in your training and you will be sweet imo good luck


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

At what week did you feel the test e mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

This was october last year guys.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Great progress in such a short timescale but at the stage you were at I wouldn't have even considered AAS.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Cheers guys. lol @ the melonotan comment, I hit the beds to keep the spots down at the time. I actually don't think I've REALLY felt the test on the two courses I've been on. I'm not sure but I don't think the gear has been too great. I got my hands on some pharma test a while back and you can see the difference instantly on how thick the oil is. Best thing I got out of this cycle was the pschological effect, it seems to be quite placebo to me. I realised I'd gained from looking in the mirror and spurred me on. Before I couldn't even look at myself in the mirror


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Cheers guys. lol @ the melonotan comment, I hit the beds to keep the spots down at the time. *I actually don't think I've REALLY felt the test on the two courses I've been on. I'm not sure but I don't think the gear has been too great.* I got my hands on some pharma test a while back and you can see the difference instantly on how thick the oil is. Best thing I got out of this cycle was the pschological effect, it seems to be quite placebo to me. I realised I'd gained from looking in the mirror and spurred me on. Before I couldn't even look at myself in the mirror


I'm the same.


----------

